# Best stain for new redwood fence



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I like to use Cabbots or also Sikkens. Both are pricey though.


----------



## Able Hands (Dec 3, 2008)

Wood Tux Stain from Extreme Solutions. http://www.woodrich-brand.com/

I have used it on numerous occasions on decks and I know of many that use it on fences. This stuff rocks. There are those that don't like, tho' I can't understand why. I apply it with a bug sprayer and back brush with a 24" concrete brush. Only problem I ever had was applying too heavy, and it was an easy fix.

Visit: http://www.thegrimescene.com/forums/

The site is set up more towards power washing, and wood resto, but there is a wealth of information regarding the do's and don'ts.

No matter what product you decide to use, take your time and get the knowledge to do it right. Fixing a oopsie after the fact is really expensive.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

One Time Wood, again it's pricey. I believe the website is OneTimeWood.com, but not sure. Not many stores carry it, the website will tell you who carries it nearest to you.

I used the red cedar color on my new cedar fence three years ago. Still looks gorgeous.

A rule of thumb I was told, for every $10 you pay per gallon, you can expect it to last that many years. For a $30 gallon of stain/sealer, expect it to last 3 years. For an $80 gallon, expect it to last 8 years. The fence company told me that, and they didn't sell it, so they weren't profitting by telling me that.


----------

